# an die Thüringer



## karsten. (1. Okt. 2007)

Hallo


in Sachen Igel !


vielleicht lesen DAS hier die Richtigen !


  

alle Anderen :  Tschuldigung !


mfG


----------



## Digicat (1. Okt. 2007)

*AW: steter Tropfen.....*

Servus Karsten

Hut ab  

Du bist ein *WAHRER TIERFREUND *   

Wenn ich nicht so weit weg wohnen würde, ich würde dir und den Igelkindern GERNE HELFEN !!!!!!!!

Aber die vielen 100derte Kilometer kann man einfach den Igel nicht zumuten  

Also Freunde die ihn Karstens Nähe wohnen und die einen halbwegs ruhigen, kühlen Raum zu Verfügung haben und bereit sind ein paar Euros für die Igel zu investieren

Bitte meldet Euch bei Karsten 

Viele Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Christine (2. Okt. 2007)

*An alle Thüringer Igelfreunde*

Ja, ja bitte, wenn Ihr die Bedingungen erfüllt, dann unterstützt Karsten bei seiner Igel-Überwinterungs- und Aufpäppel-Aktion.  

Nur das mit der Belohnung ist nicht ganz richtig: 

*Es ist nämlich ein supergutes Gefühl, wenn man so eine kleine Gnubbelnase über'n Berg gebracht hat und gesund und munter im Frühjahr in die Freiheit entläßt. 
Das ist besser als  *


----------



## karsten. (4. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Igelfreunde in Thüringen brauchen Hilfe !*

Hallo
gestern kam wieder einer dazu 

heute haben wir die Hilfe für 3 Igel die wir aus Jena hätten holen müssten

abgelehnt  

mehr als 20 Igel 
das ist bei voller Berufstätigkeit 
(und ein paar offenen pivaten "Baustellen")

nicht zu leisten .

es Zereisst uns 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





,

 aber 


*wir sind Voll !*



die Saison hat noch gar nicht begonnen ....
manche Leute wollen helfen 
und gefundene Tiere abgeben ......
wir suchen Leute die unter Anleitung selber helfen 

es ist nicht ist nicht so schwer !

Anhang anzeigen igel.pdf Anhang anzeigen igel2.pdf

Vielleicht seit Ihr noch in anderen Foren unterwegs 

verlinkt meinen Aufruf an die Thüringer 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/gallery/showimage.php?i=1520&catid=searchresults&searchid=359

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/gallery/showimage.php?i=1519&catid=searchresults&searchid=359


----------



## Bombusterestris (4. Okt. 2007)

*AW: an die Thüringer*

Hallo Karsten,
ich bin aus Zeulenroda also keine hunderte Kilometer weg ! Ich habe aber 0 Plan wie ich den Tieren helfen kann. Leider sieht man täglich wie tote Igel auf der Straße liegen die überfahren wurden. Beschreibe mir bitte mal konkreter wie und wo das Winterquartier eingerichtet werden kann.Schicke mir einfach eine E-Mail.
Viele Grüße Stefan


----------



## Annett (4. Okt. 2007)

*AW: an die Thüringer*

Hallo Karsten,

versuchs doch mal bei planten.de!
Bist doch selbst da angemeldet. Ich weiß, dass es dort Tier- und Gartenverrückte aus Deiner Ecke gibt.

Vielleicht lassen sie sich mit ein paar Deiner Bilder "weichklopfen".


----------



## karsten. (4. Okt. 2007)

*AW: an die Thüringer*

Hallo Stefan 

das ist toll !

wir freuen uns über jeden Tierfreund !

fangt doch einfach mal mit Einem oder Zwei "leichten Fällen" an

schau mal in die pdf. Datei "igel2"

oben im Beitrag :
die Kiste mit 2 qm wäre die Superluxusvariante 
zum Überleben und nur davon Reden wir ,
reichen sogenannte Nagerkäfige , 
aber auch eine große Holzliste oder ein stabiler Karton 
(in einem ausbruchsicherem Raum) aus. 
Wir brauchen Platz für die wirklich schweren Fälle.
Igel die nur untergewichtig sind um den Winterschlaf zu überstehen oder welche die nur etwas Fett ansetzen müssen und noch vor dem Winter ausgewildert werden machen kaum Arbeit .
Etwas betreutes Wohnen ,Katzen-oder Hundefutter und Wasser das war´s schon.

nur es muss regelmäßig , sicher getan werden !

schau mal ob Du eine Ecke frei hast 
und 2 mal am Tag danach schauen könntest


wenn sie vor dem Winter noch ausgewildert werden , 
sollte ein geeigneter Platz gefunden werden,
Nisthilfen angeboten werden und nachgefüttert werden.

Gärten von "Schädlingsbekämpfern" fallen aus !


wir melden uns nochmal bei Dir per Mail

http://www.nabu.de/ratgeber/igel.pdf
http://www.nabulippe.de/Artikel/igelimherbst/igelimherbst.htm
http://www.wdr.de/online/freizeit/igelhilfe/index.phtml
http://www.pro-igel.de/

mit freundlichem Gruß
karsten und Angela  

@annett
gute Idee !
Danke !


----------



## niri (4. Okt. 2007)

*AW: an die Thüringer*

hallo carsten,

habe deinen beitrag in ein tierschutzforum verlinkt, vielleicht meldet sich wer bei dir. wäre schön.

lg
ina


----------



## karsten. (24. Okt. 2007)

*AW: an die Thüringer*

Hallo

so unterschiedlich sind die Charaktere........
manche machen auf Schattenkrieger oder bösem Wolf
andere auf Muppet  

wieder Andere denken bei Streicheleinheiten am Kamin ihre Bestimmung gefunden zu haben. ...........

   
  
 
mfG

das kommt bei Handaufzuchten schon mal vor 
wir wissen damit umzugehen !


----------



## margit (24. Okt. 2007)

*AW: an die Thüringer*

Halllo Karsten
Toll, wie du dich für die Igel einsetzt. 

 Wie ist es denn so, einen Igel zu streicheln 

Ich habe auch einen im Garten, den konnte ich bis jetzt noch nicht streicheln.
Aber das Futter nimmt er schon mal.


----------



## Dr.J (24. Okt. 2007)

*AW: an die Thüringer*

Das sind ja süüüüüüsssse Bilder. 

 Karsten, dass du dich so kümmerst.


----------



## inge50 (24. Okt. 2007)

*AW: an die Thüringer*

Hallo Karsten,

die sind ja putzig, klasse Bilder  

Schön, dass du dich so für die Igel einsetzt. 

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Hawk0210 (24. Okt. 2007)

*AW: an die Thüringer*

Hallo Karsten 

Einfach spitze was du für die Igel machst!!!!........


----------



## karsten. (24. Okt. 2007)

*AW: an die Thüringer*



			
				margit schrieb:
			
		

> .............
> 
> Wie ist es denn so, einen Igel zu streicheln
> .............



Hallo 

gar kein Problem , solange die Igel entspannt sind  

und am Bauch sogar ganz weich   



			
				margit schrieb:
			
		

> .......
> Ich habe auch einen im Garten, den konnte ich bis jetzt noch nicht streicheln.
> Aber das Futter nimmt er schon mal.



wenn Du auf Nummer Sicher gehen willst , 
kann man jetzt abends zufüttern.

(gesunde Igel sind nachtaktiv !)

Hunde oder Katzenfütter mit ein paar Tropfen Sonnenblumenöl
an geschützer Stelle gereicht  

wenn so was am Morgen da liegt ist alles ok. 

[DLMURL="http://www.pro-igel.de/index.html"]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





link [/DLMURL]




*[DLMURL="http://www.igel.ch/winter.htm"]für ALLE[/DLMURL]*


----------



## margit (24. Okt. 2007)

*AW: an die Thüringer*

Hallo Karsten
also solche "Würmchen" liegen schon rum. Nimm sie aber immer auf. Da meine Gioia ganz verrückt danach ist 
Sie ist eben ein Allesfresser :crazy: 

Jetzt spionier ich jeden Abend ob er sich eventuell entschliesst, das Provisorium von Igelhütte als Winterquartier anzunehmen. Bis jetzt in das Essen das ich bereitstelle ( ich nehme mal an er ist es) am Morgen immer weg.


----------

